# Who Has the Best Dog?



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I would put my Weim up against anyone. Lets here it. Who thinks there dog is the best


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is really a bad omen to brag about your dog, for example: http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=9333647


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Whoever's dog just pointed the last bird.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have the best dogs, just ask coyoteslayer. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I have the best dogs, just ask coyoteslayer. 8)


I don't know Tex....did you get a look at RR77 new dog ?? 'Monster' is his name...he would make your dogs pee their pants.... :evil: ..


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

The best dog is the one by your side.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Actually, I like this one boys. Got to see a lot of these this year and got a nice bunch of photos. It's my favorite part of hunting and anyone with a good bird dog knows what I'm talking about. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Birdman, he said "Who has the best DOG?"

I don't think he was talking about pointing Hamsters. :mrgreen:


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I don't think he was talking about pointing Hamsters. :mrgreen:


You're not pulling me into that argument.  Here's a few more of my "hamster" from this year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice looking Brit!

I'm just bein a turd...


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Great looking Britt! "Who has the best dog?" Best at what? My dog has been used as a stud a couple of times, and although I haven't seen any writing on the bathroom walls bragging about his sexual prowess, he looked pretty capable. :shock:


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Those are some nice pics.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Lets see some pics of this amazing dog Bowhunter3...


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have to say that whom ever wins trials, that is who has the best dog. So bowhunter, do you trial? If you do, then what is your dogs name so I can look it up and see just how good your dog is? And as I recall, I don't know too many Weir's out here that win the trials.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Lets see some pics of this amazing dog Bowhunter3...


I already posted them on another post. But, let me pull them up again. I don't know if he is amazing, but the family and I dig him.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> I would have to say that whom ever wins trials, that is who has the best dog. *So bowhunter, do you trial?* If you do, then what is your dogs name so I can look it up and see just how good your dog is? And as I recall, I don't know too many Weir's out here that win the trials.


Nope, I adopted this dog a couple months ago. I have only taken him out hunting birds twice now and that was on a ranch with caged roosters. He did pretty good for not having to much training. I think he can be very good, he has an umbelievable nose, has the drive for it. He is a funny dog, he sure has fun killing the rabbits and prairie dogs in the field by my house. He is just a good dog, nothing special.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice look'in doggy bh3 !!  

No name ? :?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

.45 said:


> Nice look'in doggy bh3 !!
> 
> No name ? :?


Harley is his name. Just a good family dog, very protective.


----------

